# New ipb 14 owner. First boat/build thread



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys I just bought my first boat a few days ago. Was between this and an nmz. And have to say I'm much happier I went with this. I just have the hull, trailer and casting/poling platform for now. Next up is a mercury 25hp 2stroke I hope to pick up on the next couple weeks. But have a huge list of things I would like to do. Plans are to have a great skiff to fish from. Here's a few pics so far. Bought it from te classifieds on here and am extremely happy with it. 


And my fishing buddy (if he gets over his fear of water lol)


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

You're gunna love the boat man, I've had mine now for a little over 6 months.. Youre going to read a lot about people saying you need trim tabs but In my experience you dont. I have the gas tank in the back and a battery in the front and it works fine. The most important part of the porpoising is how the motor is mounted because these boats are so light.

Most importantly get some slime on her... Good luck!

If you ever wanna go down to flamingo let me know

Tight lines


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks man I appreciate the tips. An yea as soon as I get a motor I'm down to go. Always looking for more people to fish with.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

Did you buy new or used?


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

I bought it used. But it's a 2014. 

And what rod holders are everyone using for these? I'm looking at the strongarms.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> And what rod holders are everyone using for these? I'm looking at the *strongarms*.


Be careful...their quality has been pretty sketchy at best!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1396564917 

I'd give the guys at Bluepoint Fabrication a call.  They custom build everything and the quality and service is 1st Class!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

diggin your Bull Terrier


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up I'll look into blue point fabrication and see what they can do. 

And thanks. He is an amazing dog I rescued him a few years ago from a kill shelter been one of the best dogs I've ever owned.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Gray,

I got the strongarms even after reading the thread, the holders are decent, its how long they take to deliver is the problem, from what I have heard he waits until he has enough orders so he can order in bulk from another fab shop. It was around a month and a half until I saw mine, and it didnt even come with hardware or hardware "hide-caps"...


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

nice boat!!! ;D  I hope u really enjoy it and get it rigged out the way u want


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

> nice boat!!!  ;D  I hope u really enjoy it and get it rigged out the way u want


Haha thanks man. I really appreciate you working with me on meeting up with us and stuff. I'm going to enjoy it a lot and I'll keep you posted on what is done to it


----------



## gray8188 (May 11, 2014)

> Gray,
> 
> I got the strongarms even after reading the thread, the holders are decent, its how long they take to deliver is the problem, from what I have heard he waits until he has enough orders so he can order in bulk from another fab shop. It was around a month and a half until I saw mine, and it didnt even come with hardware or hardware "hide-caps"...


Yea I'm hearing a lot of bad stuff about them. There definitely my favorite style. I like how there one piece. Do any other shops make similar ones?


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't found any "Add to cart" similar ones if I can call them that. But like mentioned on here before, any fab shop can whip some up for you most likely. Bass Pro also sells plastic ones.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gray,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck with the build. They are great little skiffs. 
I have read all the post about StrongArm products but I have to say, I think his work is great. Fit and finish on mine is perfect. I haven't had any problems with his products and would recommend.


----------

